# Aang vs. Kisame



## Commander Shepard (Jul 20, 2009)

Battlefield is desolated Konoha.  Speed is equal.  Aang has no qualms about killing Kisame.


----------



## Knight (Jul 20, 2009)

Aang can basically manipulate all of Kisame's water based attacks.


----------



## User Name (Jul 20, 2009)

Kisame wins. Water jutsu might not work but Aang doesn't really have anything that could take Kisame down. 

It's only a matter of closing the distance between them.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 20, 2009)

Aang's air bending easily cuts through solid rock


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2009)

lol Aang rapes.

Only master of water vs. mastery of all elements, GG Kisame. Aang incinerates him.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 20, 2009)

Kisame would win

I respect the silly bald head kid with the tatoos and the crush on the india girl but c'mon wtf is he going to do against Kisame-sama?

Ask me again if he's a full experienced avatar in high age (40 or something)


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2009)

Got any actual justification for that?



> wtf is he going to do against Kisame-sama?



He could burn him, slice him up, crush him, quite a lot of things, actually.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2009)

I see Aang winning here, the only real problem hea'll have with Kisame is Sameheda, as Aang can just throw back all of Kisame's water attacks.

Aang will win with some difficulty.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 20, 2009)

DO you think ozai w/ sozen's comet could beat kisame?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> DO you think ozai w/ sozen's comet could beat kisame?



I think he could, as long as he gets out of the way of Kisame's AoE flood attacks, or just stays up high enough to incinerate/electrocute him.


----------



## User Name (Jul 20, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> lol Ang rapes.
> 
> Only master of water vs. mastery of all elements, GG Kisame. Aang incinerates him.



Being able to dodge pretty much makes most of Aang's bending useless. 

Firebending: kisame could easily dodge or spit water on it. So firebending is useless.

Earthbending: Either they are smashed or dodge easily. Aang could try to trap Kisame with earth but that's not going to work because Kisame could "swim" through earth. So earthbending is useless.

Airbending: Most are attacks will do zero damage. Those that do damage could easily be dodge or blocked with Kisame's sword. 

Waterbending: Water/ice projectiles can easily be dodge. Since Aang can't bloodbend, the only potential danger is getting entirely frozen by ice but Kisame could potentially break free with his monstrous strength. 


If Kisame gets in striking distance with his sword, Aang is dead. It's really only a matter of getting close.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2009)

User Name said:


> Being able to dodge pretty much makes most of Aang's bending useless.
> 
> Firebending: kisame could easily dodge or spit water on it. So firebending is useless.
> 
> ...



Aang's airbending has been shown to cut through giant rock pillars, and earthbending isn't useless, are you telling me if he impales Kisame with a rock spear or something that won't hurt him at all.

As I said before Aang's only problem is Sameheda, which he can dodge by just staying in the air, and since Aang can just redirect his water attacks back at him, those are useless too in this fight.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 20, 2009)

User Name said:


> Being able to dodge pretty much makes most of Aang's bending useless.
> 
> Firebending: kisame could easily dodge or spit water on it. So firebending is useless.
> 
> ...



You've obviously haven't seen him in Avatar State. Aang rapes in Avatar State since Kisame can't even fly.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 20, 2009)

Aang can fly and do long range attacks

Kisame can't fly and all of his attacks can be controlled by Aang

I wonder who wins?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 20, 2009)

Aang flies into the air and then make a volcano

Kisame dies a firey death


----------



## User Name (Jul 20, 2009)

Is this Avatar Aang or non-avatar Aang? Avatar Aang wins. Non-Avatar Aang loses.


non-avatar Aang doesn't really "fly," he glides with airbending and would fall if he attacks. Like I've said, dodging makes most of Aang's bending irrelevant. What attack does Aang have that Kisame can't dodge/block/smash?


----------



## Bakemonoka (Jul 20, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Aang flies into the air and then make a volcano
> 
> Kisame dies a firey death



You do realize Kisame beat a giant gorilla who breathes lava right?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2009)

User Name said:


> Is this Avatar Aang or non-avatar Aang? Avatar Aang wins. Non-Avatar Aang loses.
> 
> 
> non-avatar Aang doesn't really "fly," he glides with airbending and would fall if he attacks. Like I've said, dodging makes most of Aang's bending irrelevant. What attack does Aang have that Kisame can't dodge/block/smash?



Does this really matter, when there's no reason he can't go Avatar State at the start of the battle.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 20, 2009)

User Name said:


> Is this Avatar Aang or non-avatar Aang? Avatar Aang wins. Non-Avatar Aang loses.
> 
> 
> non-avatar Aang doesn't really "fly," he glides with airbending and would fall if he attacks. Like I've said, dodging makes most of Aang's bending irrelevant. What attack does Aang have that Kisame can't dodge/block/smash?


Aang can go into avatar mode since it isnt prohibited in the op. Also in avatar mode her flies with a whirlwind



Bakemonoka said:


> You do realize Kisame beat a giant gorilla who breathes lava right?



You say that like I should give a darn


----------



## Bakemonoka (Jul 20, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Aang can go into avatar mode since it isnt prohibited in the op. Also in avatar mode her flies with a whirlwind
> 
> 
> 
> You say that like I should give a darn



You should. 
Kisame won't be hit with Mizu bunshins and just slice Aangs head off execution style like Zabuza hiding in the water or just completely manhandle him with his superior speed and strength.

I don't know about Avatar Aang though. That's a close matchup, Aang might win that if he goes Avatar State. 

But then again Kisame lacks alot of feats and is hyped to be really powerful.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 20, 2009)

User Name said:


> Kisame wins. Water jutsu might not work but Aang doesn't really have anything that could take Kisame down.
> 
> It's only a matter of closing the distance between them.


 
And how does this denote to Kisame taking the win?



A-Jay said:


> Kisame would win
> 
> I respect the silly bald head kid with the tatoos and the crush on the india girl but c'mon wtf is he going to do against Kisame-sama?
> 
> Ask me again if he's a full experienced avatar in high age (40 or something)


 
And Aang can block his chakra points making his jutsu useless, freeze him, burn him alive, etc.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 20, 2009)

This is aang fighting


----------



## User Name (Jul 20, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Does this really matter, when there's no reason he can't go Avatar State at the start of the battle.



True, true. But who knows, maybe the topic creator wanted to see how non-avatar Aang would do against Kisame? That's the feeling I got when I read the topic opening. But whatever. Avatar Aang wins while non-avatar Aang loses.



Darth Nihilus said:


> And how does this denote to Kisame taking the win?


If non-avatar Aang is within striking distance and Kisame swings his sword/fist, what could Aang do against a sword master with super strength?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 20, 2009)

User Name said:


> If non-avatar Aang is within striking distance and Kisame swings his sword/fist, what could Aang do against a sword master with super strength?



- Cut his arm off with air bending
- Use rock to stop his movement
- Dodge
- Blind him with fire bending
- Freeze him in ice
- Blind him with sand/dirt

Do I have to keep going?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 20, 2009)

Have you ever heard of the term, "BFR"?


----------



## User Name (Jul 20, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> - Cut his arm off with air bending
> - Use rock to stop his movement
> - Dodge
> - Blind him with fire bending
> ...



Is this before or after, Aang gets his head chopped off? Seriously, non-avatar Aanga can't handle Kisame at close range.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 20, 2009)

User Name said:


> Is this before or after, Aang gets his head chopped off? Seriously, non-avatar Aanga can't handle Kisame at close range.



Your petition to be put on my shit list has been accepted


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 20, 2009)

User Name said:


> Is this before or after, Aang gets his head chopped off? Seriously, non-avatar Aanga can't handle Kisame at close range.



Care to tell us why the guy who's entire fighting style is based around being quick and dodging attacks is going to have problems against someone just as fast as him?


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 20, 2009)

User Name said:


> Is this Avatar Aang or non-avatar Aang? Avatar Aang wins. Non-Avatar Aang loses.



Since by the end of the series Aang can enter the Avatar State at will, it should be assumed that he can go AS unless specified otherwise in the OP.


----------



## User Name (Jul 20, 2009)

Nodonn said:


> Care to tell us why the guy who's entire fighting style is based around being quick and dodging attacks is going to have problems against someone just as fast as him?


Because Kisame is a master swordsman with super strength. At close range it's suicide even if speed is equalized.



Manw? S?limo said:


> Since by the end of the series Aang can enter the Avatar State at will, it should be assumed that he can go AS unless specified otherwise in the OP.


Avatar Aang wins then.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2009)

"Master swordsman"? Since when? I'll give you super-strength, but he's shown no real skill so far.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2009)

User Name said:


> Because Kisame is a master swordsman with super strength. At close range it's suicide even if speed is equalized.
> 
> 
> Avatar Aang wins then.



Being one of the Seven Swordsman of the Mist doesn't mean he's a master swordsman, he has yet to show anything yet that would put with that title.


----------



## User Name (Jul 20, 2009)

Seriously? 

Being one of the seven swordsmen of the mist makes him better than thousands of other swordsmen. That makes him a master swordsmen. But I guess we'll see his sword skills when he fights Killer Bee. 

And Kisame doesn't really need to be a master swordsmen. He just have to be quick with his sword as only one swing is needed. The title + Decades of training + super strength means Kisame is quick with his sword. Close range = dead non-avatar Aang.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't recall the seven swordsmen actually being required to be skilled with their swords as much as simply being required to be powerful shinobi who happened to use swords and came from the Mist village.

Neither of the two portrayed so far have shown skills above average. Don't assume.

Being better than thousands of others does not necessarily equate to being a master, either. If you had hundreds of thousands of sword-using mooks and one somewhat elite mook who could swing a little faster and had a few more moves, would he automatically be a master?


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 20, 2009)

I detect Naruto wank...
I swore Aang is supersonic.
And didn't Aang win to KN4 Naruto who is presumably stronger than Kisame?

Kisame's water attacks get turned against him, and if he stands on the ground Naruto just uses the Earth to crush his body. Aang could probably alter the air pressure to cut his breathing as well.


----------



## User Name (Jul 20, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I don't recall the seven swordsmen actually being required to be skilled with their swords as much as simply being required to be powerful shinobi who happened to use swords and came from the Mist village.
> 
> Neither of the two portrayed so far have shown skills above average. Don't assume.
> 
> Being better than thousands of others does not necessarily equate to being a master, either. If you had hundreds of thousands of sword-using mooks and one somewhat elite mook who could swing a little faster and had a few more moves, would he automatically be a master?


The title alone implies that. That's what they are until proven otherwise. What do you have to _assume_ otherwise? 



Belly Ranks said:


> I detect Naruto wank...
> I swore Aang is supersonic.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 20, 2009)

User Name said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Being one of the seven swordsmen of the mist makes him *better than thousands of other swordsmen*. That makes him a master swordsmen. But I guess we'll see his sword skills when he fights Killer Bee.
> 
> And Kisame doesn't really need to be a master swordsmen. He just have to be quick with his sword as only one swing is needed. The title + Decades of training + super strength means Kisame is quick with his sword. Close range = dead non-avatar Aang.



better than thousands of foddor swordsmen yes.


----------



## AeroNin (Jul 20, 2009)

wait till kisame vs killerbee


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2009)

User Name said:


> The title alone implies that. That's what they are until proven otherwise. What do you have to _assume_ otherwise?



"Seven Swordsmen of the Mist"

That implies fuck-all. They could be fodder shit or the Genei Ryodan.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 20, 2009)

User Name made me produce my 1st ever OBD facepalm.
Should I continue to argue with him?
And Aang is supersonic in reactions, I should have made that point clear.


----------



## armorknight (Jul 20, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> User Name made me produce my 1st ever OBD facepalm.
> Should I continue to argue with him?
> And Aang is supersonic in reactions, I should have made that point clear.



Not really. Aang is transonic at best even with air bending, and that's still pushing it. Supersonic reaction time would be something more like Ranma in the early parts of Ranma 1/2.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> User Name made me produce my 1st ever OBD facepalm.
> Should I continue to argue with him?
> And Aang is supersonic in reactions, I should have made that point clear.



Don't bother continuing. And really, that was your first? You've been here more than an hour, so you must have a high idiot threshold.

Well, at least it's not A, who replies to every single post not siding with him by pulling a new fallacy out of his ass. 

"(reasonable response)"
"Penis-stuck-in-my-mouth fallacy, blah blah blah"


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 20, 2009)

Kisame gets a rock bullet planted into his skull.


----------

